

Ask HN: Why has SourceForge lost the code hosting game to github? - aymeric

I am wondering what made a real difference. I remember the time where I would look for source code on SourceForge by default. Now I have almost forgotten SourceForge and go directly to GitHub.
======
joshschreuder
See here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2739995>

I also saw a link earlier this week that suggested that Sourceforge's pricing
model was way too exorbitant for smaller developers.

